# Hunting With My Wife



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I finally talked my wife into taking up hunting with me. I've got her outfitted with all the necessary gear. Here she is in the field waiting for that big Buck to come by.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Dude, can I get one of those for my Mother In Law?


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey.........better make a few for the gals here. Bet we could be rolling in doe (bad pun) if you market that and the women come through with that extra special dear scent in the Wyldkat thread.:lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Make that hat to fit Joeker51, I know he wants one 

that is a funny pic :lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ERnurse said:


> Make that hat to fit Joeker51, I know he wants one
> 
> that is a funny pic :lol:


:16suspect


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Atleast she has a nice rack:lol:.......Mack


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Funny, I've been waiting to see something like this:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: now that is funny. my wife would of slapped the spit from my mouth ,but that is funny.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

"It's not necessarily in the kill but in the memories of the hunt." :lol:

appropriate quote


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

It's a whole nuther story when your "dear" is armed :16suspect.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Well I finally talked my wife into taking up hunting with me. I've got her outfitted with all the necessary gear. Here she is in the field waiting for that big Buck to come by.


Does she have that thing on backwards? Actually, if someone was guess-shooting for the body to that rack, they'd miss her completely. Now, if they were going for a head shot....she'd be toast.
But....I'm sure you really do love your wife....:16suspect


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> It's a whole nuther story when your "dear" is armed :16suspect.


 
Nah, ya dont let her have amo.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Nah, ya dont let her have amo.


LMAO Let her..as in "allow" ahahahaha Eddie, you just crack me up!


----------

